

"Breeding a better crop seed, trait by trait" - gwern
http://www.washingtonpost.com/local/scientists-breed-a-better-seed-trait-by-trait/2014/04/16/ec8ce8c8-9a4b-11e3-80ac-63a8ba7f7942_story.html

======
otoburb
I often wonder if scientists breeding hardier or higher-yielding crops keep
Norman Borlaug in the back of their mind.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Norman_Borlaug](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Norman_Borlaug)

